# 3x3x3 Speedsolving Event - World Championship 2007



## pjk (Sep 24, 2007)

Who will win the 3x3x3 speedsolving event at the WC '07?

I just took the top 9 official best averages yet, and put them up. Here are the top 12:
1 Yu Jeong-Min 11.76 Korea KCRC 2007 11.66 12.02 13.09 11.09 11.59
2 Edouard Chambon 12.36 France Murcia Open 2007 13.90 17.80 11.56 11.63 10.18
3 Thibaut Jacquinot 12.57 France Murcia Open 2007 13.59 12.53 11.58 11.28 16.59
4 Jean Pons 12.71 France Lyon Open 2007 14.52 11.91 11.71 10.59 18.84
5 Shotaro Makisumi 12.97 Japan Caltech Summer 2007 14.10 12.93 11.88 11.84 14.16
6 Mitsuki Gunji 13.13 Japan Japan Open 2007 13.71 12.81 12.41 13.25 13.33
7 Mátyás Kuti 13.15 Hungary Czech Open 2007 11.75 13.24 14.57 12.65 13.56
8 Erik Akkersdijk 13.17 Netherlands Czech Open 2007 12.45 14.65 13.84 12.70 12.96
9 Ryousuke Higo 13.28 Japan Japan Open 2007 14.71 13.47 12.77 13.61 12.47
10 Ryan Patricio 13.47 USA Caltech Summer 2007 12.71 16.90 13.07 13.71 13.63
11 Harris Chan 13.59 Canada Canadian Open 2007 12.48 14.08 12.83 15.43 13.87
12 Joël van Noort 13.62 Netherlands German Open 2007 13.43 14.22 12.96 13.22 14.58
All of them here.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 24, 2007)

That is a tough question.

I'd have to say either Macky, Harris, Yu Nakajima, Edouard, or Thibaut.

My vote would have gone to Yu Jeong-Min, but he's not going...

I think Macky will win, out of sheer competition experience. But my favorite goes to Yu Nakajima, as stated in the other thread.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 24, 2007)

nakajima, though macky seems pretty set to do good, cuz i asked him if he was going to WC and he smiled and said yes, ahha.


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2007)

err, yu is not coming so how in the world can he win?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe he has an official scrambler/judge/wca-delegate with him at home and a live video-stream 

I don't think that there is anything in the rules that prevent that scenario.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 24, 2007)

My best average this month is only 13.49 =(
Things change.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2007)

Why Edouard will win:
- Only excellent averages for a long time
- Second place at RWC 2005
- Often in top 100 averages
- Often in top 100 averages (different view)
- Probably no jet lag, so look at Europeans


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

> I think Harris is gonna pull it out


Isn't the expression to pull it off?

And nice observations Stefan, but if you create the same list for Macky or Gungz I think it will still be close.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> if you create the same list for Macky or Gungz I think it will still be close.


Macky only had three competition averages this year. Admittedly they were excellent. He did "fail" at RWC2005, though, with a final average of 16.07.

Gungz has had that one truly superb average and then five still very good ones but not as good as Edouard.

I forgot one reason: Edouard probably won't have a jet lag, so look at Europeans and find him 11 times in the top 20 (actually 21).


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, anything can happen. Yes, Edouard appears to be one of the top finishers if you look at it that way. Although Harris Chan could perform well since it will be his second competition, or one of the Japanese guys (who are way underrated) could pull it off.


----------



## Rama (Sep 24, 2007)

My vote goes to Joël van 'sub' 10 Noort.

Alltough I am going to give my cube to Erik there.


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 24, 2007)

I hear a lot of people are quite busy with their work and school...then again they could be lying to me haha. I'm sick and it's not feeling so good... 

At Canadian Open the lighting made it hard to see the colours (it was bunch of spot lights shining onto the low stage). And yah, that was a while ago


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2007)

Rama said:


> My vote goes to Joël van 'sub' 10 Noort.
> 
> Alltough I am going to give my cube to Erik there.



although you are not using the TuRBo method, I invite you for 'team TuRBo'


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok I'll ask ... what's TuRBo?


----------



## joey (Sep 24, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok I'll ask ... what's TuRBo?



It is a new method for solving the 3x3 BLD. I believe it is going to be made public after WC07, or Erik will telly you there!

- TuRBo Team Member


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 24, 2007)

Do the capitalized letters have anything to do with the method?


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2007)

joey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I'll ask ... what's TuRBo?
> ...



Yeah, I will make it public after WC but I can explain it in Budapest too.
Oh and it stands for: The Ruling Bld method. (don't take that too serious  )


----------



## Pedro (Sep 24, 2007)

why is Gungz in the poll if he's not going? 

I voted for Macky...


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2007)

I put the top 9 people in the poll, regardless of whether I know whether they are going or not.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 25, 2007)

if he's not going, then obviously he shouldn't get any votes... It's pretty simple. O and is TuRBo real good? If it is, I may hold off on moving to M2 and wait for that. I'm still using Stefan's old method.


----------



## Erik (Sep 25, 2007)

You'll have to wait and judge yourself when I make it public (that'll be at oktober 9th or so probably)


----------



## Pedro (Sep 25, 2007)

can't we see which "other" people voted for?


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2007)

I will edit the main posts with the "other" tallies soon, which will need to be done by hand.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Sep 26, 2007)

Make turbo public in the boards first a week before the yahoo groups


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh I thought it was public.
How come you offer people to sign up for your method on MSN right now ?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2007)

It is a cult


----------



## Erik (Sep 26, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> Oh I thought it was public.
> How come you offer people to sign up for your method on MSN right now ?



that's a good question....


----------



## Doudou (Sep 26, 2007)

Of course, I won't vote for me...
So my vote goes to Jean Pons. I went to see him last week end and he was really really fast.....

See you in Buda, guys!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2007)

Doudou? eDOUard Chambon?


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Doudou? eDOUard Chambon?


Yeh! On speedcubing.com UWR, he is listed as Edouard "Doudou" Chambon!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome Eduouar! Good to see the current favorite on this forum. See you next week


----------



## Doudou (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah that's me, Edouard Chambon ! 
Thanks !
See you in Buda


----------



## Ravi (Oct 4, 2007)

My bet is Harris, partly because he's been averaging in the low 12s recently in the Sunday Contest. However, I obviously can't rule out Macky, Doudou, Yu Nakajima, Thibaut, etc., because I don't really know how fast they are on average, and weird things can happen in competitions anyway. Really, the winner will be the one person who is already very fast, but rises to the occasion and doesn't get nervous in the finals. I'd guess that the winning average will be in the high 11 range, or maybe the low 12s.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd like to change my vote to Gunji, cuz i barely saw his UWR for avg of 100.


----------



## Radu (Oct 7, 2007)

i think harris chan


----------



## DarkArcher (Oct 7, 2007)

Harris Chan FTW.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 7, 2007)

Yu nakajima just won. So no one wins! The feed was too laggy, so I didn't get to see times. The audio was good so I heard that french women say that he won. O well. Matay's 1:4x 5x5 avg was ridiculous. And Congrats Erik/Happy b-day


----------



## Pedro (Oct 7, 2007)

Yu got a 12.46 avg on the final...

Matyas got like 1:45 average at 5x5x5...damn...that's just...crazy


----------



## hdskull (Oct 7, 2007)

damn i shouldn't have changed my choice, lol.


----------



## Meatspin (Oct 11, 2007)

sikan will win because he's a meatspinner


----------



## Me (Oct 14, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Yu nakajima just won. So no one wins! The feed was too laggy, so I didn't get to see times. The audio was good so I heard that french women say that he won. O well. Matay's 1:4x 5x5 avg was ridiculous. And Congrats Erik/Happy b-day



wow, weren't we all wrong,
especially for 2nd and 3rd place.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 15, 2007)

Me said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Yu nakajima just won. So no one wins! The feed was too laggy, so I didn't get to see times. The audio was good so I heard that french women say that he won. O well. Matay's 1:4x 5x5 avg was ridiculous. And Congrats Erik/Happy b-day
> ...



not really, the ppl i guessed would win ended up as 1st and 3rd.


----------

